# belt light reset problems need help



## bowtieguy72 (Sep 1, 2009)

first off the bike is a 2005 brute force 750...ok after putting my front diff back in my friend turned my key on while the connectors that go to the clutch cover were unplugged and now my belt light is flashing so i went to go do the reset and the grey connector u need is not there lol when i bought the bike the previous owner said he removed some "un needed wireing" so im guessing he cut the connector out or im just blind and cant find it.. could someone please tell me what color the wires are going to the grey connector because i do see some just random wires lol also if someone has a pic of the connectors u unplug and plug in would be great to.. thanks


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

the grey connector is just a plug. it doesnt have any wires to it. it should be under the seat. if not does anyone around you have a brute? if so just borrow theirs.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

look about half way between the tool pouch storage area and the electronics(closer to the electronics). should see a black plug and a gray plug side by side. the gray one wont be connected to anything its just hanging on by a piece of wire . those r the ones u need .maybe they did not change in 3 yrs mine is a 08 . hope it helps.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Courtesy of Phreebsd:

haha I've been here before already. just use a paper clip. jump the pins shown in the pic. top 2


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Mine is also an 05 brute. The gray connector if your on the right side of the bike with the seat off it is the left of the black connector and there is alittle hole were the gray reset plugs in to the plastic of the bike.


----------



## bowtieguy72 (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks for the help guys hopefully ill get time to mess with it tonite or in the morning so i can get this thing going again


----------

